# I finally joined the Damasko Club. New DA37 on Steel Bracelet.



## Byfrost

After a long wait of almost a month.. my DA37 on Steel bracelet finally arrived from Gnomon Watches in Singapore.

On 14 May 2016, I started this thread on which Damasko to choose, I finally made my decision on the DA37.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/num...o-watch-dial-design-3203682.html#post29244418

Why the DA37? I got to say the numbers on the DA37 grew on me more than the DA35 markers. Both are nice watches, but my feeling for the numbers grew stronger. Besides, the DA37 is the close brother to the classic DA36.

The all lume dial is another reason I chose the DA37. There are plenty of watches with black dials, but it is rare to see a watch dial that is entirely lumed. The Damasko bracelet is really well made. It feels solid and surprisingly light! I was expecting a heavy bracelet but the Damasko bracelet feels really light. The butterfly clasp should take a little while to get used to.

Without further ado, here are the pictures!

The outer box..










Shiny new wooden box..










Damasko recently changed their warranty card and included the manual together, no more manual in a plastic sleeve..










and.... the DA37 itself..



















and finally, the wrist shot!


----------



## StufflerMike

Welcome to the bunch of Damasko afficionados.


----------



## mikedopanda

Beautiful watch! Love their engineering philosophy


----------



## mikedopanda

I have a friend that works for Timeless Luxury Watches in Frisco, TX. They're one of the few dealers that I have found that carries these guys. They're definitely one of those brands that you have to see in person to truly appreciate.


----------



## ZuluTango

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## fishoop

Welcome to the club!


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

Looks great! You'll also enjoy all of that lume.


----------



## mpalmer

I like your choice of the light dial. That's one heck of a tool watch you have there. Congrats on your Damasko!


----------



## calwatchguy

Lume shot needed . Congrats, that's the one I think I will pick up. I've got a lot of black dials, so this would be cool. I may get a red second hand thrown on there but we shall see. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ExplorerK

Amazing! That bracelet is a piece of art! 

More photos, more!


----------



## StufflerMike

ExplorerK said:


> Amazing! That bracelet is a piece of art!
> 
> More photos, more!


----------



## Byfrost

calwatchguy said:


> Lume shot needed . Congrats, that's the one I think I will pick up. I've got a lot of black dials, so this would be cool. I may get a red second hand thrown on there but we shall see.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ah yes... The lume.... ;-)

I totally forgot about taking a lume shot.


----------



## Byfrost

mpalmer said:


> I like your choice of the light dial. That's one heck of a tool watch you have there. Congrats on your Damasko!





Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> Looks great! You'll also enjoy all of that lume.





calwatchguy said:


> Lume shot needed . Congrats, that's the one I think I will pick up. I've got a lot of black dials, so this would be cool. I may get a red second hand thrown on there but we shall see.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The DA37 is a tool watch, the all lume dial perfected the "tool watch" design philosophy. This is one of the main reasons I chose the DA37 over the DA36.


----------



## Byfrost

ExplorerK said:


> Amazing! That bracelet is a piece of art!
> 
> More photos, more!


As you wish...

Yes, there is a very subtle and slight color difference between the watch case and the bracelet. Not to mention the smell of fresh hardened steel...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

Byfrost said:


> After a long wait of almost a month.. my DA37 on Steel bracelet finally arrived from Gnomon Watches in Singapore.
> 
> On 14 May 2016, I started this thread on which Damasko to choose, I finally made my decision on the DA37.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/num...o-watch-dial-design-3203682.html#post29244418
> 
> Why the DA37? I got to say the numbers on the DA37 grew on me more than the DA35 markers. Both are nice watches, but my feeling for the numbers grew stronger. Besides, the DA37 is the close brother to the classic DA36.
> 
> The all lume dial is another reason I chose the DA37. There are plenty of watches with black dials, but it is rare to see a watch dial that is entirely lumed. The Damasko bracelet is really well made. It feels solid and surprisingly light! I was expecting a heavy bracelet but the Damasko bracelet feels really light. The butterfly clasp should take a little while to get used to.
> 
> Without further ado, here are the pictures!
> 
> The outer box..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny new wooden box..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damasko recently changed their warranty card and included the manual together, no more manual in a plastic sleeve..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and.... the DA37 itself..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally, the wrist shot!


Congratulations.

Got mine around March last year, probably the first DA37 with hardened bracelet in Singapore, according to Andres Tan of Gnomon Watches.

I noticed you are based in Singapore. Let me know if you might find some "rust" issues later on the bracelet like mine.

In the meantime, mine says hi.


----------



## Byfrost

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Got mine around March last year, probably the first DA37 with hardened bracelet in Singapore, according to Andres Tan of Gnomon Watches.
> 
> I noticed you are based in Singapore. Let me know if you might find some "rust" issues later on the bracelet like mine.
> 
> In the meantime, mine says hi.
> View attachment 8581850


Rust issues? Would you explain more in detail?


----------



## Byfrost

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Got mine around March last year, probably the first DA37 with hardened bracelet in Singapore, according to Andres Tan of Gnomon Watches.
> 
> I noticed you are based in Singapore. Let me know if you might find some "rust" issues later on the bracelet like mine.
> 
> In the meantime, mine says hi.
> View attachment 8581850


Rust issues? Would you explain more in detail?


----------



## madwolfa

Byfrost said:


> Rust issues? Would you explain more in detail?


I've only heard about the rust issues on Archimede, but certainly not Damasko.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

Byfrost said:


> Rust issues? Would you explain more in detail?





madwolfa said:


> I've only heard about the rust issues on Archimede, but certainly not Damasko.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/archimede-outdoor-protect-problem-1839586-2.html #11

https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/new-damasko-da44-case-blemish-1788002-5.html #45

Anyway, after my 2 hardened watches started to rust and not as scratch resistance as I imagined them to be, I probably be avoiding buying new hardened watches for a long, long time.

Although limited wrist time due to corrosion issues, I still love my Archimede and Damasko though.

I do hope that yours will not have the same problem as mine.


----------



## Byfrost

SimpleWatchMan said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/archimede-outdoor-protect-problem-1839586-2.html #11
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/new-damasko-da44-case-blemish-1788002-5.html #45
> 
> Anyway, after my 2 hardened watches started to rust and not as scratch resistance as I imagined them to be, I probably be avoiding buying new hardened watches for a long, long time.
> 
> Although limited wrist time due to corrosion issues, I still love my Archimede and Damasko though.
> 
> I do hope that yours will not have the same problem as mine.


Well, I hope my DA37 and its bracelet does not rust. Especially for people like us living in Singapore with such high humidity levels.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

Byfrost said:


> Well, I hope my DA37 and its bracelet does not rust. Especially for people like us living in Singapore with such high humidity levels.


Well, if yours did not rust after 2 - 3 months of continuous wear, do keep me update. I am thinking of approaching Anders for warranty claim. After all, the warranty period is 24 + 3 months from Gnomon Watches. 

Currently, both of my hardened watch are kept in my dehumidifier box. :'(


----------



## Byfrost

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Well, if yours did not rust after 2 - 3 months of continuous wear, do keep me update. I am thinking of approaching Anders for warranty claim. After all, the warranty period is 24 + 3 months from Gnomon Watches.
> 
> Currently, both of my hardened watch are kept in my dehumidifier box. :'(


I'll try to keep this thread updated..

In the meantime, did you try running your nails through the "rusted" area? Did it feel rough? I'm not a rust or metal expert, but I've read somewhere that this could be a simple case of tarnishing due to the more concentrated metal that could tarnish is in that area (since the metal Damasko uses is an alloy of different metals). Based on your picture, the letters in the word DAMASKO, the letter "D" the second "A", "K" and "O" has very bad browning stuff in the corner.

If i was in your situation, I would have sent it back for warranty claims. Unless they can prove this is just a simple matter of staining or tarnishing, I would approach Gnomon and see if they can get a replacement clasp, or email Damasko to get this matter resolved since it's still under warranty. Better get this resolved, then to wait till the matter gets worst.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

Byfrost said:


> I'll try to keep this thread updated..
> 
> In the meantime, did you try running your nails through the "rusted" area? Did it feel rough? I'm not a rust or metal expert, but I've read somewhere that this could be a simple case of tarnishing due to the more concentrated metal that could tarnish is in that area (since the metal Damasko uses is an alloy of different metals). Based on your picture, the letters in the word DAMASKO, the letter "D" the second "A", "K" and "O" has very bad browning stuff in the corner.
> 
> If i was in your situation, I would have sent it back for warranty claims. Unless they can prove this is just a simple matter of staining or tarnishing, I would approach Gnomon and see if they can get a replacement clasp, or email Damasko to get this matter resolved since it's still under warranty. Better get this resolved, then to wait till the matter gets worst.


No, it did not feel rough. The rust/corrosion of both watches can be remove with some CIF (kitchen lemon cleaner) and a old toothbrush. But they keep coming back after I took them out of the dehumidifier box and continuously wear them for about 1 - 4 weeks. None of my other stainless steel watches have this type of problem.

No worries, I have many other watches to wear. I will monitor your update till end of the year and will action accordingly.

EDIT : Based on some threads I had read here, I did not want to write to Damasko. I will let Anders handle my case directly instead.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

Byfrost said:


> I'll try to keep this thread updated..
> 
> ...


Hi, just checking whether you're wearing your Damasko often for the past 3 months+. Everything fine?


----------



## MrDagon007

Byfrost said:


> Well, I hope my DA37 and its bracelet does not rust. Especially for people like us living in Singapore with such high humidity levels.


I live in Hong Kong and was 1 of the very first customers of a damasko on bracelet - a DA373, only number #28 back then according to the case back, I think I will probably never see another one.

Anyway Hong Kong is also hot and humid and I don't have rust BUT a few links have become very stiff. It does not have that chain-like mobility anyomore. I tried to unscrew the problematic links but the pins are stuck, not sure if it's corrosion or dirt inside. I never read about anyone else encountering this.
Also despite the hardening there are a few shiny needle spots here and there, esp on the edges. Many people get this. Probably from links rubbing against each other.

Someone thought about ordering a da37 with a red second hand. I wouldn't do that - the stark black and white severity makes a da37 as bauhaus as a nomos, in a more technical way.

Finally a picture of mine. For those with bigger wrists like me, a 3x3 seems like a better size, but the rehaut can make these models seem busy. However in the case of a 373 or 353 this works really well in my opinion and keeps the severity. The view is also noticeably more expanded vs the 3x series (case is 2mm wider and in addition bezel is thinner as well).


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

Dagon said:


> I live in Hong Kong and was 1 of the very first customers of a damasko on bracelet - a DA373, only number #28 back then according to the case back, I think I will probably never see another one.
> 
> Anyway Hong Kong is also hot and humid and I don't have rust BUT a few links have become very stiff. It does not have that chain-like mobility anyomore. I tried to unscrew the problematic links but the pins are stuck, not sure if it's corrosion or dirt inside. I never read about anyone else encountering this.
> Also despite the hardening there are a few shiny needle spots here and there, esp on the edges. Many people get this. Probably from links rubbing against each other.
> 
> Someone thought about ordering a da37 with a red second hand. I wouldn't do that - the stark black and white severity makes a da37 as bauhaus as a nomos, in a more technical way.
> 
> Finally a picture of mine. For those with bigger wrists like me, a 3x3 seems like a better size, but the rehaut can make these models seem busy. However in the case of a 373 or 353 this works really well in my opinion and keeps the severity. The view is also noticeably more expanded vs the 3x series (case is 2mm wider and in addition bezel is thinner as well).


Thanks for sharing.

Actually, I have the same problem with you, 2 links have become very stiff. And yep, that 2 links does not have that chain-like mobility anyomore.

A year ago, I tried removing the links for further inspection. But I was unsuccessful, even when I tried using a plastic hammer. In fact, the plastic hammer broke into pieces when I had hammered it too hard.

Anyway, I last wear it in Dec 2015. After that, I wash and clean the external rust away, dried it and placed it in a dehumidifier box till now. I will be taking it out to wear it again this coming December, continuously for 1 month. If more problem pops up by then, I will post pics of the result here, then send it back to the AD here for advise.

Just for the record, I still like my DA37 very much. But you will find me a bit eccentric, that I wear certain watches only 1 time per year, continuously for a one month period.


----------



## MrDagon007

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Actually, I have the same problem with you, 2 links have become very stiff. And yep, that 2 links does not have that chain-like mobility anyomore.
> 
> A year ago, I tried removing the links for further inspection. But I was unsuccessful, even when I tried using a plastic hammer. In fact, the plastic hammer broke into pieces when I had hammered it too hard.
> 
> Anyway, I last wear it in Dec 2015. After that, I wash and clean the external rust away, dried it and placed it in a dehumidifier box till now. I will be taking it out to wear it again this coming December, continuously for 1 month. If more problem pops up by then, I will post pics of the result here, then send it back to the AD here for advise.
> 
> Just for the record, I still like my DA37 very much. But you will find me a bit eccentric, that I wear certain watches only 1 time per year, continuously for a one month period.


Could you check if after almost a year in the dehumidifier box there is any change in the stiffness of these links.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

Dagon said:


> Could you check if after almost a year in the dehumidifier box there is any change in the stiffness of these links.


Yes, I will. But not now. Probably 2nd week of Dec. I want to see how my "little experiment" goes.

No rush. I got till March next year when the 2 years warranty expires.


----------



## cheoah

I rinse my bracelet regularly with warm fresh water. Especially in the tropics but no matter what since it's on much of the time. Takes a while but it will bind a little until rinsed.


----------



## whineboy

Just tried rinsing my braceleted DA46 as it had two tight links. AMAZING, it's now supple and there is no binding. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## MrDagon007

I once soaked my bracelet overnight but it didn't help...


----------



## cheoah

whineboy said:


> Just tried rinsing my braceleted DA46 as it had two tight links. AMAZING, it's now supple and there is no binding. Thanks for the advice!


Good deal.

Dagon maybe yours has a slightly bent fastener or some other buildup. The tolerances are tight. If it was supple to start it might be a little bit of crevice corrosion. I'd be tempted to take some Kroil - my penetrating lubricant of choice - to it. In lieu of any better options anyway, and with some caution.

I think smart money rinses this thing regularly to avoid more substantial buildup that won't respond to a rinse. For those that are active and wear it a lot and sweat, it needs to be rinsed. I bend the links back and forth as I do it. Some peoples body chemistry may cause more probs. Just speculation.

Like others here, I bought mine to wear as a full time farmer. Never really tested it, not a scratch on the crystal or any other abuse, but I'm overly cautious with my hands. So I still have all of them and their attachments.

No longer farming but still my every day work watch, rotated with a Stowa or Glashütte when I'm off the clock.

A coworker complimented my watch recently, said it was the kind of watch he was looking for. Noticed he was wearing a well used Timex so I asked him his budget. Less than $50. I steered him to a Seiko 5 and avoided the economics of being a watch enthusiast.


----------



## Byfrost

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Hi, just checking whether you're wearing your Damasko often for the past 3 months+. Everything fine?


Yes, I've been wearing my DA37 daily from 23 June till 10 October (went for my annual reservist so I stopped wearing it). No rusts, no stains, nothing. I rinse my DA37 daily with tap water and a soft toothbrush to clean my watch daily. No stiff links. Only expected thing is the wear marks (or rub marks) on the bracelet.

By the way, I will not be posting here often, as they have changed the settings which prevents me from keeping myself logged in permanently. I hate remembering passwords and every time I have to log into this forum to post, I always have to reset my password.


----------



## sulpher

You could write your password down on a piece of paper. Just saying.


----------



## StufflerMike

sulpher said:


> You could write your password down on a piece of paper. Just saying.


Or tick the "remember me" box, or fill in the contact form to get assistance.


----------



## Ksuarez56

Congrats on your watch


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

Byfrost said:


> Yes, I've been wearing my DA37 daily from 23 June till 10 October (went for my annual reservist so I stopped wearing it). No rusts, no stains, nothing. I rinse my DA37 daily with tap water and a soft toothbrush to clean my watch daily. No stiff links. Only expected thing is the wear marks (or rub marks) on the bracelet.
> 
> By the way, I will not be posting here often, as they have changed the settings which prevents me from keeping myself logged in permanently. I hate remembering passwords and every time I have to log into this forum to post, I always have to reset my password.


Great to hear that your don't have any rust issues. Thanks for the reply.

I'm not as diligent as you to clean my watch every day, and I have no problem with the other watches by not doing so. So far, only my hardened watches, Damasko DA37 & Archimede Outdoor Protect, have this easy to rust/corrosion issue.

I will try out your method of washing daily, when I start wearing it in Dec . Have a great weekend.


----------



## Workman

Beautiful looking watch.. and welcome to the club too!


----------



## Playwatch

Congrats! welcome too. Great piece..Cheers


----------



## O.G

Beautiful piece! Very nice


----------



## voiceman

Love my new DA-35 with the white lume face. Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## Time On My Hands

That's great advice about rinsing to keep the bracelet supple. Thanks. Can any of you rinsers expand on it - how do you dry your bracelet after rinsing? Leave on paper or a cloth to air dry? Dry it with a towel? Use a hair dryer? Shake it dry? etc



cheoah said:


> I rinse my bracelet regularly with warm fresh water. Especially in the tropics but no matter what since it's on much of the time. Takes a while but it will bind a little until rinsed.





whineboy said:


> Just tried rinsing my braceleted DA46 as it had two tight links. AMAZING, it's now supple and there is no binding. Thanks for the advice!





Byfrost said:


> ...I rinse my DA37 daily with tap water and a soft toothbrush to clean my watch daily. No stiff links. Only expected thing is the wear marks (or rub marks) on the bracelet...





cheoah said:


> ...I think smart money rinses this thing regularly to avoid more substantial buildup that won't respond to a rinse. For those that are active and wear it a lot and sweat, it needs to be rinsed...


----------



## cheoah

Yes, a little towel action then set aside to dry. 

cheers-


----------



## whineboy

Held under cool running water falling on each of the links, avoiding dunking the watch case (crazy, right, it's 100m rated).
Dried with a paper towel, then left on a window sill by an open window for an hour to dry fully.
It's fall now, I probably won't do it again for a month or two. In the summer, I could see doing it every 1-2 weeks.


----------



## MrDagon007

Let's face it. I find my damasko bracelet superbly overengineered, yet it is the only one in my collection with stiff links - annoying!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

Dagon said:


> Let's face it. I find my damasko bracelet superbly overengineered, yet it is the only one in my collection with stiff links - annoying!


Lol, I feel you bro. I really do.


----------



## sulpher

Dagon said:


> Let's face it. I find my damasko bracelet superbly overengineered, yet it is the only one in my collection with stiff links - annoying!


That is because it is the only one with tight tolerances.


----------



## MrDagon007

sulpher said:


> That is because it is the only one with tight tolerances.


Yeah, well, to a fault in this case.


----------



## sulpher

Yes, I didn't say those tight tolerances are a good thing.
It's nice that Damasko always tries to be a step ahead of the competitors and make the steelbracelet themselves instead of buying it from China.
But this time the "we want to be more precise than anybody else on the market" really backfires.

But would be people still be satisfied with their Damasko bracelet if it was more "wobbly"?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

sulpher said:


> Yes, I didn't say those tight tolerances are a good thing.
> It's nice that Damasko always tries to be a step ahead of the competitors and make the steelbracelet themselves instead of buying it from China.
> But this time the "we want to be more precise than anybody else on the market" really backfires.
> 
> But would be people still be satisfied with their Damasko bracelet if it was more "wobbly"?


Actually, I think Dagon having the same problem as me. The bracelet was originally smooth as butter when we first received it. But over time, due to the high humidity in Singapore (we happened to be in the same country), the links just stiffened up.

Nothing to do with tight tolerance here.


----------



## sulpher

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Actually, I think Dagon having the same problem as me. The bracelet was originally smooth as butter when we first received it. But over time, due to the high humidity in Singapore (we happened to be in the same country), the links just stiffened up.
> 
> Nothing to do with tight tolerance here.


Actually, that is exactly because of the tight tolerances. If there was more clearance between the parts then a little dirt / rust / whatever wouldn't lead to stiffened up links.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

sulpher said:


> Actually, that is exactly because of the tight tolerances. If there was more clearance between the parts then a little dirt / rust / whatever wouldn't lead to stiffened up links.


Sigh ... let's agree to disagree. Cool?


----------



## shapz

Watch looks brilliant. Considering either the black Damest or white dial myself....unsure which as of yet.


----------



## MrDagon007

sulpher said:


> Yes, I didn't say those tight tolerances are a good thing.
> It's nice that Damasko always tries to be a step ahead of the competitors and make the steelbracelet themselves instead of buying it from China.
> But this time the "we want to be more precise than anybody else on the market" really backfires.
> 
> But would be people still be satisfied with their Damasko bracelet if it was more "wobbly"?


My Damasko bracelet is arguably as well or better made than the excellent bracelet of the pelagos, or a good number of omegas and rolexes, at a sensible price considering the overall precision.

But those other bracelets are not wobbly and stay supple. I have never experienced stiff links in any other bracelet before.


----------

